# ok let me have it!



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

I just replanted this 75 gallon and wondered what you guys think. I am new to this, but let me have it anyway as I can't make up my somewhat neurotic mind. At least my driftwood finally sank. Planting tips much appreciated on the glosso.

I can't figure out how to upload pics to this site so they are here:
http://photobucket.com/mcsinny99

Thanks for looking


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks like a good start! I think the overall shape will be pleasing once all of the plants fill in, maybe add some dark green plants interspersed throughout for contrast? Like a few more Anubias Nana (I know, EXPENSIVE!) and more Microsorum sp. on the back wall? The Java ferns will propagate eventually...

What fish are thinking of using? I like your driftwood, pieces that big always take forever to sink!
Keep us updated!


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

I was thinking of adding some anubis, but where can I find microsororum? My local lfs's kinda suck for plants. Will be adding cardinals and discus. Have 3 clowns (snail invasion) and 6 ottos at present.
How did you get the pics up?
Thanks for comments and pic post!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

A great place to find plants is on this site in the For Sale/Trade forum. I think you need to have 25 or 35 posts before posting there (read the guidelines), but you can reply to posts...I think.

You can also try a number of online retailers: aquabotanic, aquariumplants.com, aquaticgarden, aquaticmagic, drsfostersmith, and MANY more, these are just the ones I could remember off the top of my head. Look at the "Sponsors Forum" and see which one's sponsor this site. (Always good to support the sponsors...be sure to read through threads in their respective areas so you know other people's experiences with each sponsor. )


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Impressive. That is one huge chunk of wood in there. I love clowns but never had any luck with them. My Yoyo loach is great though. Just wish he would stop digging up stuff. lol


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

Mr. Monkey-
I did by some stuff from for/sale trade maybe I'll give it a try, from what I understand microsororum is rare...

Angie-
Why not get the big driftwood? more room to stick stuff to


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

mcsinny99 said:


> Mr. Monkey-


...that made me laugh! 

Anyway, did you mean _Microsororum_ or _Microsorum_ (as in _Microsorum pteropus_, aka Java Fern) ? If you meant the Java Fern, then you're in luck. It's not rare and is usually readily available (at least nowadays).

-Dave


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Out of curiosity, what type of light do you have? Do you dose any ferts?


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

I would break up the glosso more and spread it out. What are all the specs of the tank?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

That will look great when it fills in


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

Dont know if anyone notice it, but isnt that Pride Rock lol


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Ahura-sama said:


> Dont know if anyone notice it, but isnt that Pride Rock lol


Siiiiiimmmbaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't know, I have two java ferns attached to the driftwood and growing great, I'm asking you guys what would look good as I am still trying to sort out the scientific names. Something I was thinking besides the darker greens is it seems to suffer from a lack of red stuff.



davemonkey said:


> ...that made me laugh!
> 
> Anyway, did you mean _Microsororum_ or _Microsorum_ (as in _Microsorum pteropus_, aka Java Fern) ? If you meant the Java Fern, then you're in luck. It's not rare and is usually readily available (at least nowadays).
> 
> -Dave


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ahura-sama said:


> Dont know if anyone notice it, but isnt that Pride Rock lol


It's been infested with hyenas for a week, you think snails are bad...


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

Lights- 4 ft fluorescent (came with the tank)
2x24 inch 6700 t5
1x48 inch 6700 t5

Flourish excel 2caps every other day
Florapride every other week
flourish tabs in the gravel bed
Co2- still waiting on the indicator about 3 bubbles per second
water changes 30% once-twice week depending on work schedule vs. free time

Do I need to take the carbon out of the filter carts? I was reading they wreck liquid ferts?



cah925 said:


> Out of curiosity, what type of light do you have? Do you dose any ferts?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I take the carbon out of the filter and replace it with purigen.


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

cah925 said:


> I take the carbon out of the filter and replace it with purigen.


Purigen eh? Does the tank get stinky with this stuff? I just read some stuff on it and it sounds good...

Here is a bathtub:emptybath
Not really a smiley. Who makes these?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I've heard mixed things about carbon in a planted tank. There was a suggestion for an experiment, but no one had the extra tank and the $$ money for all the test kits to get the results. I use a HOB filter that has carbon already in the filter cartidges and every 3 months I put new carbon in another media-holder in the filter. I have not noticed any ill-effects, but I've also not tried without carbon to see if there is any difference.

Personally, I'd say if your tank doesn't smell 'fishy', leave the carbon out. If it gets an aroma ainkille to it, use a little carbon to absorb the smell. 

-Dave


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I haven't noticed any "smell" since I switched to Purigen.


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

cah925 said:


> I haven't noticed any "smell" since I switched to Purigen.


Well I'm giving it a shot without carbon. If any odors arise I will post with a detailed description of the odor!:^o


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Detailed description will be: "It Stinks"


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

The old man said:


> Detailed description will be: "It Stinks"


I can give a far better description than that. Thats the problem with smells no one wants to talk about them,:slywink:


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

Got some plants from cah925. Wondering what to do with all of them. Cah925 is way too generous! Any way I'll put some pics up. List of plants to put in is
10 limno sessiflora
12 mayaca fluviatilis
2 hygro bold 
4 hygro sunset
4 cimro sp mini
Ferns-goin' on the log

Here's the pics


























































All suggestions are non refundable...
Thanks


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

get ahold of some crypts and spread them out in front. Crypts are easy and cool


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

Gotta plant these first, good idea though...


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Lovely!! Where natural looking and interesting. What kind of wood is that?


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

dawntwister said:


> Lovely!! Where natural looking and interesting. What kind of wood is that?


LFS kind I don't know. Plants are growing way too fast, roots everywhere(or shoots). Even the ferns are propogating. I have never sold plants online but I gotta trim soon and alot. Does anyone have tips for trimming? Didn't think this would happen. Plant growth is amazing. I'm getting around 1.5-2 inches per day. Moss too. Algae is minimal. Nothing fancy, no ada stuff, no snooty anything. And ada stuff is snooty-i got bills.

You can learn alot from any forum, this one has awesome members, just remember if it makes you happy-forget 'em.

J


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

That dw is massive!


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

Your aquarium is awesome! I know you just put more plants in, but the original ones have taken off with a quickness! In another month it will look like it has been set up for 3 years...

I like this forum to, great people and advice. I guess the bottom line for any of our aquariums is "do what is right for you, whatever floats ur boat". Go with whatever style you like, and ask tons of questions!


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Your tank reminds of this tank


----------

